# Ammo is the Target



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

There are untold millions of guns in private hands in America. Many of these are not documented. They have been in private hands since before 1968 and purchase registration. If these guns never go through a dealer they are ghosts. Then we have actual ghost guns made of unfinished parts. The point is it will be a daunting task to round up even the ARs/ AKs , ect that are still in the hands of original buyer. This is why they want to prohibit private sales, they want a registry of who owns guns.
Since it is going to be iffy for the Left to maintain power, they want to push as much of the anti gun agenda as possible the next two years. The best way to do that is through ammunition. Taxes, Fees and regulations on storage are coming. Also on how much ammo you are allowed to own. 
Many people are going to give up and dispose of their guns. It just won’t be worth the harassment and hassle to them. A gun without ammo is a club. 
So don’t look for ammo situation to change during at least the next two years.


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

A lot of good hardworking, honest, and god fearing Americans are going to be turned into criminals.


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

Just about anything they pass will be subject to court case. The downside is DC circuit will be first step. They will uphold the legislation or EO. Then it will go to SCOTUS. You would think this would overturn any unconstitutional policy. That depends on the Filibuster in the Senate. If they manage to do away with it there is no stopping them. They will pack SCOTUS to take control. That will be a full house, all three branches of government. Our trouble will be much deeper than ammo. It doesn’t look good either. A key Senator’s wife was just appointed to a Federal post. I believe we have been sold out.


----------



## shot1buck (Feb 23, 2011)

Unfortunately I had a boating accident and everything I own was lost. Oops? 

It’s not looking good at all, kind of scary when you think about it


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

I'm surprised #44 didn't tax the ammo to the point of not affordable to most , he sure did dry up the availability of it


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

shot1buck said:


> Unfortunately I had a boating accident and everything I own was lost. Oops?
> 
> It’s not looking good at all, kind of scary when you think about it


The boating accident is cute but when the big push comes it won’t help. Don’t forget Media is in bed with these people. You talk about what you got on forums, you have yellow sheets on file.
If it gets to point gun ownership is scarce and gunfire anywhere will be reported and law will show up. We are talking about Constitution being wiped out. They said it couldn’t happen here. Think again, we are about to see it come true.


----------



## loweman165 (May 15, 2015)

You can hide your guns all you want. They have a 20year minimum sentence for illegal ownership in the bill going throughthe house right now. What good are hiding in your walls if you can't use them? Isn't like you can take them out for target practice. Or just hide them for the big uprising that will never happen.


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

loweman165 said:


> You can hide your guns all you want. They have a 20year minimum sentence for illegal ownership in the bill going throughthe house right now. What good are hiding in your walls if you can't use them? Isn't like you can take them out for target practice. Or just hide them for the big uprising that will never happen.


He right. It’s like guys who have a Thompson or M16 they boosted from military, or their uncle did back in WW2. They can’t take them out and shoot them or even show them off. Whole different world now. When I was a kid if you weren’t a criminal they would confiscate MG and give you a warning. Today they want to put you in the pen. 
The big uprising is doubtful. Americans are to soft. If these young punks miss a meal they cry about it. They will give up their rights to get government care. Then the day comes that govt can’t maintain the population, presto, you’ve got another Venezuela.


----------



## Specwar (Sep 22, 2014)

BS!!


----------



## Deadeyedeek (Feb 12, 2014)

Stay tuned..its gonna get ugly!!!


----------



## jeff rod builder (Sep 21, 2014)

Just remember how things went for the Germans when the nazi party came to power in the 1930’s and it’s very similar to what is happening here today and it will get a lot worse before it will get better.


----------



## snagless-1 (Oct 26, 2014)

Remember when we Americans chased the garbage back across the ocean,all the way back to England?There is going to be a time when we as Americans will have to get angry enough to say enough is enough.I am on the back nine of life,but will never give up.Did you ever try and talk to anyone that voted for this circus in D.C.?,that is the mentality we are all up against.Hope for the best and prepare for the worst,just don't rollover and give up.Have faith and don't give up.


----------



## FOWL BRAWL (Feb 13, 2020)

Drm50 said:


> There are untold millions of guns in private hands in America. Many of these are not documented. They have been in private hands since before 1968 and purchase registration. If these guns never go through a dealer they are ghosts. Then we have actual ghost guns made of unfinished parts. The point is it will be a daunting task to round up even the ARs/ AKs , ect that are still in the hands of original buyer. This is why they want to prohibit private sales, they want a registry of who owns guns.
> Since it is going to be iffy for the Left to maintain power, they want to push as much of the anti gun agenda as possible the next two years. The best way to do that is through ammunition. Taxes, Fees and regulations on storage are coming. Also on how much ammo you are allowed to own.
> Many people are going to give up and dispose of their guns. It just won’t be worth the harassment and hassle to them. A gun without ammo is a club.
> So don’t look for ammo situation to change during at least the next two years.





Drm50 said:


> The boating accident is cute but when the big push comes it won’t help. Don’t forget Media is in bed with these people. You talk about what you got on forums, you have yellow sheets on file.
> If it gets to point gun ownership is scarce and gunfire anywhere will be reported and law will show up. We are talking about Constitution being wiped out. They said it couldn’t happen here. Think again, we are about to see it come true.


They are going after ammo discussion isn't anything new .If your just now drinking that cool-aid your in trouble

Unfortunately, i melted down all my lead and steel,cashed it in, and donated it to the blue elephant sociaty years ago, nothing to come get here

There hasn't been a president that has abolished the second amendment from the beginning,sleepy Joe isn't going to be the first


----------



## cincinnati (May 24, 2004)

Confiscation 101. No door kickers required.  

The Digital Gulag: Why Team Tyranny Won’t Need Door-Kickers to Enforce the Coming Gun Bans


----------



## baitguy (Dec 17, 2013)

cincinnati said:


> Confiscation 101. No door kickers required.
> 
> The Digital Gulag: Why Team Tyranny Won’t Need Door-Kickers to Enforce the Coming Gun Bans


 an excellent read cincinnati, thanks for the link ... and very scary, because it's very likely true or at the very least in progress ... EVERYONE SHOULD READ THIS and forward to everyone you know who cares ... ...


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

Total BS.. Don't drink the Kool-aid.. Not going to happen..


----------



## Blackcat 86 (Feb 11, 2011)

Just a quick search shows how things can get out of hand, taking on a life of its own to do the work of despots. Sources from just a few years ago point out that _spit happens. _

Back in 2018, Mises recalled some of the countries that dabbled in gun control in the "recent" past. Some alternative publications like the Millennium Report back in 2018 list some claims about the consequences of gun controls. Still, other sources like Albuquerque Jounal's April 2018 article just get redacted, perhaps too much truthisms. 

Before that in 2017 Brietbart reminded us of a couple of other countries now reaping the benefits of gun control. Russia Beyond came out also in 2017 to delineate the loss of their gun "rights." 

Even Snoops put their spin on the facts way back in 2014. 

Yep, total BS.


----------



## lawrence1 (Jul 2, 2008)

People in the firearms industries love these kind of post.


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

It’s really very simple. The powers that be ( mega money ) are backing the Dems ( Marxist ). Number one on their list is the Constitution. The Bill of Rights is a major road block to big money. The Dems want to take away your rights to have total govt control. Therefore the Money was put up to buy the 2020 election, by hook or crook and there was plenty of crook. 
Next on their agenda will be to wipe out anything that might compete with the state as the ultimate power. This means religion, organizations that promote morals, and history. There can be no morals other than what the state says on any given day. 
All this stuff is not new, it’s Marxist SOP. The big question is why is big money backing Dems. I believe that in near future, and it’s been accelerated by COVID, we are going to see economic crisis. Due to hi tech there is going to be less employment available. There is a point that those working can’t support those that are not. Govt can only tax so much and printing more money will finally blow up. What you are seeing now is politicians willing to do anything to retain power. That’s all the illegal crisis is. They aren’t illegals they are imported Dem voters.
Famous Last Words, It can’t happen here.


----------



## cincinnati (May 24, 2004)

Can't happen here....









Biden Administration Urges Supreme Court To Let Cops Enter Homes And Seize Guns Without A Warrant


Adopting the Biden Administration's argument, critics warn, “would be anathema to the Fourth Amendment” and would “grant police a blank check to intrude upon the home.”




www.forbes.com


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

Until the COVID came down the country was doing pretty good. There were problems with anarchists backed by left in the big urban areas. If you think this stuff was spontaneous you are a fool. The plans were laid and they were just waiting for a triggering event to justify their actions. Even that wasn’t working to good nationally. They had lost 2020 election until early summer 2020.
That’s when the Media boys decided to buy the election for the Left. We are talking about 180 degree turn. Many blame it on COVID. It had a effect but wasn’t the hammer. The hammer was the manipulation of information by the media and the failure of officials to do their duty because they were paid off or extorted.


----------



## Smitty82 (Mar 13, 2011)

Anyone have a link to the OGF TOS?


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

OGF's Terms of Service (TOS) Link


Ohio Game Fishing Membership Terms of Service (aka Forum Rules/TOS) You agree, by registering with the Ohio Game Fishing forums, and (or) through your use of the Ohio Game Fishing forums, that you will not use this message board to post any material which is knowingly false and/or defamatory...




www.ohiogamefishing.com


----------



## Smitty82 (Mar 13, 2011)

That link hasn’t been working.


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

Working for me..... go to the lounge, top of that page .... General discussion


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Smitty82 said:


> Anyone have a link to the OGF TOS?


Maybe try the general discussion page for help?


----------



## Smitty82 (Mar 13, 2011)

The last link worked.


----------



## one3 (Dec 1, 2015)

Lets look at things this way. Evert one keeps hearing about how SS is going to fail. Never is there a word about Welfare. Moere people are on welfare than SS. No one is going to care how or why SS went down, al you will here is ,YOU were in office when I lost my money, I will never vote for you again. OK, that being said, the same thing may apply with guns. The politions live for votes,


----------



## steelhead steve (May 5, 2012)

i am glad nothing got political


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

one3 said:


> Lets look at things this way. Evert one keeps hearing about how SS is going to fail. Never is there a word about Welfare. Moere people are on welfare than SS. No one is going to care how or why SS went down, al you will here is ,YOU were in office when I lost my money, I will never vote for you again. OK, that being said, the same thing may apply with guns. The politions live for votes,


I think you are going to find that there is going to be stuff pulled that has never been done before. This is not business as usual. The least of our worries will be recreational supplies. Regardless of our opinions, large numbers of people voted for what we are going to get.


----------



## papaperch (Apr 12, 2004)

No one is worried about how the voters feel or think anymore. All they have to do is find the votes they need in the trunk of a1962 Chevy. If any leftie candidate happens to be losing. No problem the flood of mail in votes will take care of it. I don't see a Republican winning anything where in states where no voter ID required. Last election just proved that.


----------



## Redbone (Dec 19, 2019)

Seems to me, our government tried "prohibition " in the 1920's. That didn't turn out too well, did it!
I just wonder how much crime this type of prohibition will generate.


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

If they outlaw AR type guns the black market net work is already in place. The narcotics cartels will go into guns. In Africa you can buy an AK for about $12 US. That’s good profit compared to $600 and up for ARs. The do good anti gunners will find out what a real assault rifle is when your friendly local Hood Rats get AKs.


----------



## wildromanian (Oct 22, 2017)

The ammo shortage this time is way worse that it was the last time. I think it all started when Walmart decided to stop selling certain calibers and then people thought they would stop selling ammo altogether so the panic buying started then not later when people feared coming government restrictions even though none were mentioned as far as ammo quantities were concerned. Its been 1 year now since the panic buying started and people were buying 10 times what they actually needed. I look for the ammo shortage to last a least another year. I look for the outrageous prices to last maybe even longer than another year.


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

wildromanian said:


> The ammo shortage this time is way worse that it was the last time. I think it all started when Walmart decided to stop selling certain calibers and then people thought they would stop selling ammo altogether so the panic buying started then not later when people feared coming government restrictions even though none were mentioned as far as ammo quantities were concerned. Its been 1 year now since the panic buying started and people were buying 10 times what they actually needed. I look for the ammo shortage to last a least another year. I look for the outrageous prices to last maybe even longer than another year.


The prices aren’t likely to come back down to what they were. To major factors, the value of the dollar and the rising price of commodities. That’s if we are lucky and don’t get user taxes on top of everything else. The politicians would be happy if the gun stuff went away. They like to use it against opposition. Now they are in drivers seat and pushing it could cost them an election. These people aren’t dumb. I’m sure they have decided to use ammo to back door the issue. First off a little bill to restrict importation of ammo.


----------



## FOWL BRAWL (Feb 13, 2020)

Muddy said:


> A lot of good hardworking, honest, and god fearing Americans are going to be turned into criminals.


It's no secrete that law enforcement agencies not only have no problem with law-abiding citizens owning guns legally they encourage it. 
At some point when gun control is pushed to the breaking point, the right parties will have enough of the BS and that's when things will get ugly. stay tuned


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

Not all agencies feel that way- most big city agencies are under left wing leadership.


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

Like Columbus, mayor telling police to stand down while businesses get vandalised and looted for miles up high street .....downtown to osu university


----------



## jeff rod builder (Sep 21, 2014)

Most big cities don’t have don’t have any gun stores


----------



## baitguy (Dec 17, 2013)

ironman172 said:


> Like Columbus, mayor telling police to stand down while businesses get vandalised and looted for miles up high street .....downtown to osu university


same thing happened in Cleveland last May, insurrections started and hiz honor mayor Frank jackson did not deploy CPD, possibly because his grandson might have been involved, much of the downtown area trashed ... businesses just re-opening from that, 10 months later ... most of the folks caught were released w/little or no penalties, and they didn't put a ton of effort into catching them in the first place ...


----------

